# Pizza & Sausage Biscuit Fatties w/ Q-View



## buck wheezer (Jun 10, 2008)

Inspired by HokieSmokie and CinnamonKC, I launched two fatties this evening after work. The first is a pizza-esque version featuring pepperoni, mozarella, and sun-dried tomatoes (I was worried about how wet sauce would be).

Check it out:


The second is a simple sausage and cheese biscuit sandwich turned inside out (Bob Evans Hot & Zesty, shredded cheddar, and a tube o' biscuits).

Hang on, this one scares me:


I'm worried by the biscuits because I think they're going to expand and blow the whole thing up inside the smoker. I'm not sure why, but I stretched whole and half pieces of biscuit across the width.

Anyway, I set them on my Rival KC about an hour ago, and the hickory smoke was already swirling:


My wife has relented and allowed the kids to stay up past bedtime to see the results (and maybe sample them!). I think she's hooked, after the first attempt last week.

Will keep you posted!


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 10, 2008)

Lookin good so far,like your Q-view.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 10, 2008)

Definitely interested in the "expanding biscuit fatty". Will keep watching for more pics!!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 10, 2008)

That looks like a great start...I can't wait to see the final!  
I hope the biscuit one doesn't blow up!!  
Although I'd kinda like to see a pic of that!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




KC


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds great. Be sure to update us on how the biscuits worked. I think that the fat from the sausage and the pressure of the sausage wrapped aroud it will help hold the biscuits together. I just wonder how well they will cook. I would like to try, based on your outcome.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 10, 2008)

never thought of using biscuits in a fatty very interesting ...please post after pics..good job


----------



## abelman (Jun 10, 2008)

Interesting, I'm looking forward to the results......


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 10, 2008)

OK, cheat shot two hours in (smoker at about 250, fatties at about 145):


I forgot about the extra biscuits I left on the grate.... A little crunchy, but not bad with some honey.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 10, 2008)

looking good so far...i guess the one with biscuits is the bigger of the 2
post more pics


----------



## capt dan (Jun 10, 2008)

better wear yer safety glasses when ya probe the bisquit fatty for internal temp. It looks  ready to blow!


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 10, 2008)

As Phil Collins once sang:
"I can't dance, I can't talk
Only thing about me is the way that I..."

SMOKE FATTIES!!!







Upon close examination, I have determined that this is, in fact, a rupture and not simply seam failure:


When I probed them after three hours, the pizza fatty registered 170 and the sausage biscuit fatty showed 160, but the probe had biscuit residue, so I figure it was the filling and not the sausage.

The pizza fatty tasted more like lasagna, which rocks! And the other really did taste like a sausage and cheese biscuit turned inside out.

My kids were mighty impressed, as was my wife. I think we're planning a Father's Day Fatty Fling. I'm already having visions....


----------



## blacklab (Jun 10, 2008)

Lookin forward to the sliceing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LMAO!!! thats timming
Looks like all went well congrats


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 11, 2008)

looks good ..so how did the biscuit taste ...was it gummy or doughy???


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 11, 2008)

The biscuits turned out well. If I had a better camera, you'd be able to see the center biscuit is somewhat "airy." The rest seem to have flattened out, but it doesn't taste doughy.

I'll keep watch as we demolish this tomorrow for breakfast!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 11, 2008)

hehehe, A father's day fatty fling. Thats a good one,say that 5 times fast!

so glad to see it worked out for you. I would have never thought of that, I do however see some wonderfull possibilities to build on that in the near future. I would say you are the pioneer in the inside out breakfast biscuit fatty for sure!

for the imagination factor(not to mention the dangerous, rupture factor) I salute you and reward with some points from my daily allowance!


----------



## seboke (Jun 11, 2008)

Gettin dizzy................ Played 3 softball games back-to-back-to-back, only sustinence was frosty wonder, 12 oz size. Your Q-view with my buzz and hunger is causing me problems.........


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 11, 2008)

You're the man.  I love biscuits.   I am going to try that some time soon.   You've risen above the thin blue wisps my fellow smoker.  May the hungry bless you.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2008)

That was a great idea and looks very good


----------



## seaham358 (Jun 11, 2008)

Great idea... I'm going to try the Garlic Bread sticks that Pilsbury makes rolled up with some sauce..  Nice post...


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh yeah...I'm am IN for a biscuit fatty!!!
Thanks for pioneering Buck!!  

It's a fatty festival this weekend.  Cheeseburger...Italian...biscuit......M M M M M!


----------



## vlap (Jun 11, 2008)

Absolutely incredible!!! That is so original (at least from what I have seen) I LOVE it!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










:PDT_Armataz  _01_37:


----------



## gobbledot (Jun 11, 2008)

KC mentioned Cheeseburger... Itialian. My question has anyone ever done a hamberger/sausage mix Fatty? I am sure someone has in here somewhere. Wonder how they do? And Buck all I can say is yer da man!!!! Great job...


----------



## vlap (Jun 11, 2008)

I did a fattie with equal portions of beef and sausage. To be honest I felt that it took away from the flavor.

The all sausage ones I have done always seem to have a little more flavor. The benefit of the mix is you get a lower fat count. The mix is good don't get me wrong I just find I prefer the all sausage.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 11, 2008)

I've seen fatties with the dough on the outside, but never on the inside.

Nice job!


----------



## aussiemick (Jun 12, 2008)

After reading all about fatties I guess I should attempt my first one


----------



## white cloud (Jun 12, 2008)

Great Idea. Why I should of thought of that myself. Now you just may have started a fatty throw down contest.


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice job with the fatties. Not only for pioneering a new idea in the fatty world but the roll on your fatty is awesome! When I make a fatty I can't get layers like that. The end result is still good but it's a ring of meat on the outside and the filling all in the middle. Sort of like a meat hot pocket.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Way to go, looks great!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 24, 2008)

When Ya Get The Wife Hooked Look Out.  She May Require You To Do Other Things.  Great Job.


----------



## white cloud (Jul 12, 2008)

My wheels have been spinnin but no light bulb yet.


----------

